# Dry food to help with crystal in urine



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Snuggles has a long history of crystals in her urine. We currently have her only on Hill's CD ( prescription formula for urinary crystals) . I read through the food list by Reaper. Does anyone have suggestions on a food that we could add to her diet that would also be helpful to prevent urinary crystals?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would just look for foods with lots of cranberries. I believe Wellness Indoor Health has them, and it is a really, really good food.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

We have the Wellness Indoor Princess Chloe and Miss Kitty eat it, but Snuggles won't even try it. We are trying to get at least one other food in her diet.


----------

